# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Dream World Academy >  >  I think I found it

## LittleMouse

I had an incredibly stable, lucid dream where I was searching for members of this site, and looking for the DreamViews academy. This was actually the first time I looked for it, and I had forgotten that it was an 'academy'. I was asking all the DC's if they knew where the DreamViews 'castle' was. What I found was more like a school. I already posted in my dream journal. Is this DV Academy still active?

----------

